

Java Web Framework Tournament 2008 - systems

Found this today, really really liked it thought I'd share it.<p>I notice most people here are not big Java fans, but this is still really good.<p>The first round:http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/03/26/tournament-1st-round/<p>The second round: http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/tournament-round-2/<p>The third round (quarter finals): http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/03/tournament-semifinals/<p>The fourth round (semi-finals): http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/java-tournament-final-four/<p>The fith last and final round: http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/08/java-tournament-championship/<p>I think all debates should end like this!
======
DenisM
Clickable links:

The first
round:[http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/03/26/tournament-1st-...](http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/03/26/tournament-1st-
round/)

The second round: [http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/tournament-
roun...](http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/03/31/tournament-round-2/)

The third round (quarter finals):
[http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/03/tournament-
semi...](http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/03/tournament-semifinals/)

The fourth round (semi-finals):
[http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/java-
tournament...](http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/07/java-tournament-
final-four/)

The fith last and final round:
[http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/08/java-
tournament...](http://audiblesmirk.wordpress.com/2008/04/08/java-tournament-
championship/)

------
axod
This just proves there are way too many frameworks.

------
yangyang42
not a big surprise, jRoR wins.

